# Need Racing Seat Recommendations



## ActionJunky (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 1991 325I that I am building for Spec E30 racing. In addition to selling the original interior, I need to get a couple of good racing seats. I need a couple because I am still in training and need a place for instructors. I have looked at Sparco, Recaro, Netami and a couple of aluminum seat producers. Sparco is the most expensive. Their prices range from $650 each to $1800 each. I like the shape of the Netami and I can get a carbon fiber seat from them for $470 each. Has anyone had experience with these seats?

Recommendations on other seats are welcome. I need input from people that have used actual racing seats. I am not looking for street racing seats.

Thank you in advance.

P.S. As soon as I figure out how to post an avatar, I will post pictures of my car.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Netami appears to be more of a "tuner" seat than a legitimate racing product. FIA certified is probably the safest way to go so you should look at Sparco, OMP, Cobra, etc. Racetech stuff looks nice and may be worth a look. Lots of other non FIA certified seats are out there which may or may not suit your taste or comfort.

I'm tall and every seat I try is too short which puts the harness openings at armpit level. I'm probably going to have UltraShield custom build me a seat to my size specs for my SpecE30 car in the works. I understand that non FIA certified seat require seat bracing but that is a small price to pay to be able to properly install harnesses.


----------



## ActionJunky (Jul 29, 2005)

Great input. Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sparco, OMP and Cobra all make nice seats. 
IIRC Cobra is the cheapest, but still nice.
Sparco has gone a bit "ricer" lately.
I prefer OMP myself. They also make nice brackets for popular cars for direct fitment, and I think the E30 is one of them.

the best way is to find a store that sells all of them and try them out. Everyones @$$ fits differently and it becomes a matter of preferance.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Sparco or OMP*

I always went with Sparco because they work. They also have pre-made brackets and sliders for many cars. E30 is one of them. Don't go with aluminum seat. I've heard people they don't do that well in a crash, but I know some guys run them in Spec Miata. Not sure if they are FIA approved.

The Recaro is a great seat IMO because the one I sat in really hugged me around the rib area. But they are expensive. My sparcos all seemed to be wider. The Pro2000 has little extra velcro cusions that you can use to add more material where you need it. I would not buy a used one, because you don't know where it has been, or if it has been crashed. I wouldn't buy a seat that had been in a crash.


----------



## FierySphere (Jul 11, 2004)

Check the rules for Spec E30. 
I personally *hate* seat braces, and recently most sanctioning bodies allowed seats meeting a certain FIA standard to be used without a brace.
I also don't like aluminum seats. They don't disipate energy well (I am not an engineer), they crumple.
Lastly, think of the seat as part of a safety system. Pick one that works with the restraint harness you are going to use, and the HANS (if you have one, and I suggest you should).


----------



## bmwork1 (Jul 3, 2003)

*try racetech!*

RaceTech makes a great seat.....the VIPER ...it is a fabulous seat safety wise and very comfortable...it is expensive but not so different from Recaro. We have been running the recaro with lateral head restraints in our WCTC BMW but when we built the new GT cars we when with RaceTech....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Crumpling or bending is what disapates energy. 

Take a look at Butler Built seats, they even do custom fit seats based on your measurements.

Not that composite seats aren't good, just that aluminum ones are also very good. And consider NASCAR uses aluminum seats, and the crashes they walk away from.


----------



## jlcme (Nov 23, 2004)

Could not have said it better myself. Kirkey intermediate seats are about $350. Seats with lateral head restraints provide more protection. The Hans device works mostly for deceleration events in a straight line.

jlcmd81


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually HANS ONLY works in decel in a straight line.

I am looking at a Butler for my SPec Racer (yes, even teh seat is spec), and wasn't going with the head "wings" but after a recent crash by a friend, I have rethought that position.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

There isn't anything realy wrong with an aluminum seat, if you fit it right. I have used many Aluminum seat tubs in the past, but I always used 2 part foam and made the seat cushion myself. There is nothing like a custom poured seat...very comfortable and supportive. You can get the foam at almost any marine supply store, and any upholstry shop should be able to help you out with covering the foam with a nomex material. I can provide more details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Scott_H (Feb 12, 2003)

I haven't raced with, or even installed my new seats, but I just bought two Sparco Sprint seats for my E30 from Speedware Motorsports . What I think is a great deal @ $350 each for the whole package. My car will be for track days only, and I have no idea whether the sliders and brackets would work for a race car, but they are FIA certified. They are designed for 4 pt. harnesses, but the guys at Speedware said they have done 5 pts. with them by cutting a hole in the seat bottom.


----------

